# Frosty green with no markings or seams.  And ideas?



## Mac2395 (Apr 12, 2022)

Any ideas on this bottle?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 13, 2022)

Looks like a beer bottle from the late 19th century.  Budweiser used bottles in that shape so that's a likely possibility for yours, not sure how common it was for other companies.


----------



## K6TIM (Apr 13, 2022)

Your bottle I've seen before in the forested green bottle glass from the late 19th century/early 20th. century! The lip I believe is called an oil lip,but I could be wrong?


----------

